# What do you really think is the best sounding guitar ?



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Been thinking about getting a serious up-grade from my Martin and Larrivee - thou im very happy with each - kinda looking for that something special- possibly a Lowden , Goodall or Handbuilt . I own two hand builts and ive got mixed feeling about them - the one i had made especially for me back in the earlies 80's didnt have the sound i expected from it ( still have it thou - and have grown to like it ), so i think it might be better to buy one thats already out their so it meets my expectations - I am looking for an even sounding, very bright and resonant bell sound ( alot of words ay! ) Kinda leaning towards a Small Jumbo or Unusual body shape - any ideas on makers , wood , body size etc-?

- Im all ears ! Theirs alot of choices out their and it can very confussing -


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, Lowden will definitely give you a unique sound in your arsenal. I think the O25 (cedar/rosewood) is probably the best sounding factory/boutique guitar I've played.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I could never decide what i liked better. the sharp, crisp defined sound of a "hog" dread or the rich boomy sound of a rosewood dread. One thing is certain, personally, I love Dreads. Solid wood ones to be specific. It depends on what i'm doing to what axe i like to use. If it's a primarily a rhythm night, i like to use rosewood but if a lot of flatpick'in is in order with someone else carrying the rhythm or I'm working in front of a mic, then i like the hog.
How about a 3 piece backed hog with a cedar top? mellowness of the cedar and 3 piece back give it some bottom end and the natural sharpness of the hog help accentuate the highs?

I currently have a IRW Beneteau (1985), a brazilian blueridge Br-260 and a laminate hog sigma that seems to get the most work oddly enough. The Sigma isn't exactly the stock guitar bought off the shelf around 1980. It was a "write off" a couple of yeaers ago when it's former owner used it for a bench one cold January night on a drunken walk home. Consequently, I don't much care if the sigma stays in a cold car although I'd be heartbroken if it were stolen. Perhaps not as heartbroken as f I lost the Beneteau or Blueridge.
I really hate to admit it but the Sigma is, to my ears, the best sounding axe as well. Hard to believe but none the less true. 
My friend plays a 1985 Martin HD-28 Special edition Vintage brazilian and he is somewhat amazed at what eminates from this old beater and no...he's not hard of hearing either. 
But ot get back to the original question of what sounds best, "Beauty is in the ears of the beholder".
Peace


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

I was a little confused if this thread was for real. Upgrade from a martin or larrivee? I guess this means there is something missing in the tone when you play that is starting to get into the GASal lobe of the brain.

Anyway, the only thing you can do I think, is take your favourite guitar to boatload of music stores, with a couple of your favourite songs all worked out.

Then play every guitar in the store. (Makes no difference if it is a High end Brand mall or a pawn shop).

You will very quickly be able to eliminate most of the toneless soulless plywood string boxes. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't play them. Don't limit yourself to one store either.

Be sure to go back to your own guitar lots. You will either walk out with a new love. Or you will walk out in love with that old crappy martin of yours again (lol!)

I bought my fender grand acoustic this way. 

Now in the Tone-feel-love GASal lobe of my brain, I would love a well preserved old Gibson slope shoulder. The tone is not for everyone. It is for me. If you can put your hands on a high end Garrison, you will probably be suitably impressed to. My regular Monday night jam buddy has one that sings sweetly.

Good luck!

Bryguy9
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Andrew W (Apr 1, 2007)

I think an R Taylor is right up your alley.
They're pricey, but great, handmade versions of Taylors.
Tons of options on them too.
Here's their site:
http://www.rtaylorguitars.com/

It sounds to me like you're describing a Taylor GS.
Try to find one at a local shop, you won't be disappointed with them either.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There is no one single individual, brand, type, or age of guitar. Once a level of quality/playability/fit/finish/materials/construction/tone is achieved, we're basically comparing apples and oranges. Beyond that, it's a matter of whatever floats your boat. However, the "best sounding guitar" is unlikely to be one with less than stellar
quality/playability/fit/finish/materials/construction/tone, no matter what you hear now. Eventually most players learn to appreciate finer guitars for their tone, onc e they learn what to listen for and get conditioned to the sound of great guitars. Usually that means you need to also spend more too, though there are exceptions.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, great comments: you guys have given some great insight, and I agree with all of it ! 
+100

acoustics are probably even more subjective than electrics, truly difficult to give advice. For what you describe, taylor sits in the "brighter" category, but their necks tend to be skinnier, like all have said, playing them all is the way, however, I did that 6yrs ago when I was searching for the "best gtr i could find in toronto", I found too many choices confused me, so there is a negative side to over-saturating your senses with all the posibilities.

I would just like to ad, try to figure out the body type that will suit the desired tonality your after (internet is full of detailed descriptors of all the body/neck/wood types).

btw, the gtr I chose was a rw santa cruz om pre-war. I learnt a great lesson though, I really wanted the collings, but the 1grand more seemed too much. Long story short, the santa cruz was great but did not record too well, so I ended up with the gtr that I should have had the collings om1 (mahog/spruce)(just got it last year to replace the omprewar), and its the end for me.

sorry for the long a$$ reply.
good luck with this and let us know how you did !

p.s. oh ya .... the alberico was dead on a tie for 1st place, unbelievable guitar !..but I could not do 5 grand. those are my 2 absolute favorite builders.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You want an upgrade from a Larrivee or Martin?


Can there really be such a thing?


I wonder if it becomes more of a season to taste sort of thing when you get to the level of a nice Martin or Larrivee.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"great but did not record too well"

I've heard that many times and have come to the conclusion that all a guitar does is make sound. The guitar doesn't record at all, neither does it present any unsurmountable problems that cannot be overcome by mic placement, room acoustics, and other playing and recording techniques. To get the desired sound, ie the sound of that guitar, requires changes in recording technique, not a change in guitar, unless of course you don't like the sound of the guitar to start with. (You can't make a plywood pos sound like Tony Rice's famous Martin, but you can do the opposite.) Changing guitars can get you what you want, but it's cheaper and easier to change recording techniques first. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## o_marlin (Dec 20, 2007)

please pardon this silly reply, but i honestly dont know what hog stands for lol


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

hey o_marlin, abreviation is the bain of internet chat !!!....I find alot of short form that I don't get, I always end up googling ! lol

hog is short for mahogany back/sides gtr.

hey Mooh, I get ya, I work as a pro recording/mix/mastering engineer (I'm not peein', just sayin'), totally understand your point, believe me. I"ve found, that in the speed @ which I've had to get sounds down, that having an instrument that is more even and requires nothing but a mic infront of it, ulimately makes more sense for me. Live is a whole other thing, that rw santa cruz would be a loud monster in an ensemble or acoustic jam.

your right, in the end I suppose it was the darker lower midrangey-ness of that particular om, that made me like the clarity and dry woodyness of the mahogany om.

to the original post, I forgot to add the gibson j45 slope shoulder (mahog/rw board, or rw/ebony board), I have found some of these to posses what you are looking for, they are "brighter" but also very sweet. Again, when you play a ringer...you'll know it !!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Great advice to go where there are a lot of guitars and play them.

I spent an afternoon at McCabe's in Santa Monica after the latest NAMM-fest, playing a lot or REALLY nice guitars from Goodall, Santa Claus, Collings, Martin, Taylor, R. Taylor, Froggy Bottom, Lowden and more. A couple of them really spoke to me, and I was very sad to say good-bye to them.

The best way to buy is indeed to go to a store with a big selection of acoustic guitars (12th Fret, L&M downtown, Steve's acoustic room) and spend an afternoon playing them. Several will emerge as favourites and you should pick from among those based on your need as well as your budget.

You might find that your faves might not even be the most expensive ones, but chances are that the more expensive ones will be better. At McCabe's, my fave was a paddlehead OOO-28 Goodall (a mere $7,000 and change). But I have also done this at L&M on Bloor, and my fave that day was a particular Martin OM-21 priced under $2,000 - it just killed every other guitar in the store.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well then how about this one, and its almost fairly reasonable.
http://www.starsguitars.com/guitar-gallery/guitar-gallery_media/mccollum/wild-rose/wildrose.html
For me I think its mostly the Player I have seen video's of Tony Rice playing lots of Laminates and making them sound just as good as any of his upper end guitars, and when it comes to the studio, well that other guy on the other side of the glass, he can be a miracle worker and work his magic on any player, they make me sound great and I take my hat off to them all the time, thanks guys and girls.
As for the best sounding or playing guitar, to easy, the one in your lap right now because the others are sitting in a store, its like if a tree falls in the forest and no one is their to hear a sound, does it make a sound.Rock on my brothers in guitars:rockon2:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

A couple years ago at a local folk festival I went to a songwriters circle featureing a variety of local and international folk artists. each took atuirn playing one of their songs, and they had the usual cross section of acoustics....Martins, Taylors, Larrivees, Gibsons...but one guitar stood out from the others for tone, clarity and volume: a Linda Manzer guitar owned and played to perfection by Mr. Stephen Fearing.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

look into this website: http://www.angelfire.com/la2/elloree/guitars.html 
they are hand built guitars and might have the tone you are looking for.Nice design on some of the models.Scroll down to the bottom and look at the dread.Looks kinda like a blown up little martin.Talk to Rick about prices(they start out at $550)for a solid wood and they are hand made.Tell him Buck sent you.:smile:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

ssdeluxe said:


> btw, the gtr I chose was a rw santa cruz om pre-war. I learnt a great lesson though, I really wanted the collings, but the 1grand more seemed too much. Long story short, the santa cruz was great but did not record too well, so I ended up with the gtr that I should have had the collings om1 (mahog/spruce)(just got it last year to replace the omprewar), and its the end for me.


see, i have a santa cruz om/pw, and i can't imagine a guitar being better. i can certainly see you liking another guitar more, however, it's such a subjective thing. go play as many guitars as you can find, and buy the one you can't live without.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the best souding guitar is my present one, after that it will be my next one!!!
actually I have a Bruno parlor ( brazilian & adi) that is the sweetest fullest sounding git Ive heard. The tone is simply wonderfull across the spectrum.For a newer guitar Im voting a D42 Martin I played at L&M in Victoria last week.It truly had it all covered,shimmer,glimmer and glitz and the best accoustic sound Ive ever heard.Period. ^^^^stay tuned^^^Jim
ps-I left with a used 2006 D28 that was GREAT but that D42 killed,killed me on the price to,but I aint complaining ,I buy lottery tickets just in case...


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I personally have a fondness for the taylor guitars, find them a bit more full bodied and yet bright compared to martins, larrivees etc. I've also played a friends Alan Beardsell (hand made) guitar fairly extensively - great tone, beautiful action and loud - really loud.
12fret.com/retail/gbeardsell.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Beardsell makes some nice guitars. I've played several that were wonderful, including a nylon string which I should have bought but I was feeling domestically responsible at the time (ie, the wife was nearby). There was a mandolin a friend had which was very nice but too modern jazz or something for his tastes. I thought it was killer. 

My preferences still lean towards Beneteau, but I am considering another House.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm still on the honeymoon with my Larivee L09. It's about 2 months and I still like it.

My Grammer G-10 isn't getting as much use as it was before tha L09.

It's still a really nice guitar though.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Replacing an acoustic that you bond with is tough. I bought a Yamaki in 1975 to take to university. In over 30 years, I have yet to play another that would convince me to turn the old girl down.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

We are living in a new "Golden Age" of acoustic guitar. There has been an explosion over the last 30 years of boutique and single person build shops that can make an instrument that truly inspires.

Your budget will dictate what is available to you. My personal opinion is that the $3~4K range is the sweet spot. The quality of build, wood selection and sonics in this range is easily recognizable when compared to lower priced instruments. Above that price range you are usually paying for custom appointments and individual builder reputation.

Of course price isn't the only thing that drives you. It is possible to find a much less expensive instrument that "speaks to you". There is also the danger that playing an expensive instrument will spoil you for life, if you find the right one.

If you play a lot of different instruments, and keep an open mind, you will eventually find something that makes you want to own it. It won't necessarily be the most expensive one.

If you get a chance, try to attend a good guitar show (Healdsburg, Newport, Miami, Montreal) where there is a large choice of upper end instruments to test run.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

WOW - some great insight ! I think looking is almost more fun than when you find what your looking for because the quest is over - i really have some great guitars ( that I am very happy with ) but just looking for the holy grail is alot of fun . im planning on taking the drive to lansing Michigan this summer ( my brother lives outside of Detroit ) and spend the day at elderly - i did that a couple of years ago , that was fun --


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.karol-guitars.com/

look into Tony's work...I play a Karol guitar, and the studio guys love it.
Prices start around 3k I believe.
good luck


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*There are lots of great builders out there*

"Were are living in a golden age of Lutherie"

Never truer words spoken. Find all the little guys beavering away in their shops. You will find a new world of quality. And Canadians are at the top of the pile. Laskin, Threet, Manzer, Proulx, Beneteau, Thompson, Northwood, Sawchyn, Heiden, etc etc.

This is much more fun than buying something off the rack!!  And they tend to sound much much better!!

Good luck in the hunt


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

Recently picked up a Santa Cruz DH dread in hog/sitka..........I will not be lusting for a while, incredible note seperation, volume, balance and a low end on demand. Being a hog, recording should be better too. Have not run across a better dread for me.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

It sure is a good time for buying acoustics. I know a guy who swears his 700$ guitar by a relatively unknown Korean luthier beats any of the big name guitars he's ever played.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a few thoughts i wanted to say since i originally posted this Thread.
The guitars i have are fine instruments , this wasnt really intended to give the impression that I wanted something more exspensive nor was i trying to be snobby ( not that any of u think that) and also sound is subjective - I try to remind myself that most of the sound comes from the player not the guitar , or that a fantastic guitarist can make any guitar sound like a million bucks -i also think it has to do with other things ( which we wont go into ) 

Alot of us are having a hard time financially ( myself included) and just getting a new guitar for a couple of thousand to relieve GAS is'nt the answer , So i looked at other avenues to get something different and wonderful that didnt cost me a arm and a leg ( doesnt it always seem the guitar that makes us happy is the most exspensive ) Ive had past experiences with Guild , and found an Old '79 D-25C on another forum made of Mahogany for pretty much pocket change - it really has a different sound from my other guitars - and because it was a bargain , none of my other guitars had to be sacrificed - able to bypass the " one goes in , one goes out " philosophy to make my significant other happy - so to sum it up -I found something woderful and different - a Hog Dread !


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I've said this before, but I must say it again. The best sounding guitar that I've ever heard, played and owned is a Stonebridge. I guess the nice thing about guitars and music in general is that it is totally subjective, so happy hunting.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I was a little late with that last post.. Hogs are good. Especially dead (dread) ones :smile: We seem to agree on the subjective part of music.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Milkman said:


> You want an upgrade from a Larrivee or Martin?
> 
> 
> Can there really be such a thing?
> ...


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

There is no such thing.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I remember being in a music shop a few years back and this elderly gentleman came up to me and said I see you play guitar very well, maybe you could help me pick a new guitar. First he said I like the sound of a couple of guitars but they do not cost much and then he said he tried a couple of really expensive guitars and said he did not like the sound at all. He said he did not care how much he spent on one but he was told the more money he pays the better the guitar sound will be. I asked him to show me a few guitars he had tried out and asked him to sit down and close his eyes and I would hand him a couple of guitars to try. Finally he picked this guitar and said I absolutely love the sound of this guitar I have now. It was not and expensive guitar but one of the lower end ones. He thanked me and bought the guitar. Price tags do not always bring the best sound, quality is for sure better but if your not a collector who cares. High end guitars require a lot of maintenance because of their speciality woods. I know as I have 39 guitars and a montreal premiere deluxe custom being built by Godin .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

DavidS said:


> There is no such thing.


I disagree. There is a best sounding guitar; it's just that it keeps changing depending on the genre, the week, month or year, the player, the venue and a few other variables. Oh, and the amount of money one has in one's pocket.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I disagree with how much money in your pocket decides If you can afford a good sounding guitar. I have heard thousand of dollar guitars sound like they should of cost $99.00 and cheap guitars that sounded wonderful.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dino said:


> I disagree with how much money in your pocket decides If you can afford a good sounding guitar. I have heard thousand of dollar guitars sound like they should of cost $99.00 and cheap guitars that sounded wonderful.


I'm pretty sure Steadly was kidding around (kind of).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dino said:


> I disagree with how much money in your pocket decides If you can afford a good sounding guitar. I have heard thousand of dollar guitars sound like they should of cost $99.00 and cheap guitars that sounded wonderful.





adcandour said:


> I'm pretty sure Steadly was kidding around (kind of).


I'm pretty sure he was kind of kidding around too, especially about the part about how much money is in your pocket.:smile-new:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Haus and Dalton. I just played their mini jumbo maple guitar and I could t put it down. And I own two lovely Collings guitars; 0002h and and OM from their first year. I'd get a haus in a second.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Sound is one factor to consider when choosing a guitar, and of course an important factor.

However also ranking high in ones decision should be serviceability.

If you are buying a Takamine, Yamaha, Epiphone, Seagull, Norman, Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie, and so many more, you can consider the guitar to have 5 to 20 year life span before it needs a neck reset and thus becomes wall art. Those guitars all have permanent and non-serviceable neck joints.

Bolt-on neck conversions or a bridge shave may be possible but are often not or are costly relative to the instrument value.

Taylor makes a highly serviceable guitar, Martin serviceable with more skill/effort and thus cost, Larivee about same as Martin, Gibson more costly than Martin.

So know what you are buying, know how it is constructed, know the glues that are used. If it has an ounce of epoxy or cyanoacrolate then don't buy it.

Also, if the guitar has a hole cut in its side with a factory installed preamp then stay away from it. Many 15 to 20 year old guitars have these and when they fail replacements are not necessarily available to fit the cut-out. It's best to install a system with an end pin jack, and invest in an outboard preamp (LR Baggs para-acoustic DI) for tone crafting.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

It's such a crap shoot when it comes to acoustics. All you can really do is close your eyes, empty your mind and listen.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you really think is the best sounding guitar ?

Id probably say a Taylor....but the correct answer would be "just about any guitar that Im not playing".


----------

